# 9' X 14' HO Scale Official Build Thread



## jonyb

I'll be using this thread to document the start and progress of the HO scale RR I'm building in the attached garage at my home. So far I've had a lot of great help from the members here and learned a lot, as this is my first layout. 

If anyone see's any room for improvement, or a way to do something better, PLEASE! Let me know.

I decided on the size because of how it would fit in the area I was using. Before starting the project, the whole garage was refinished - ceiling, walls, and floors were all painted and epoxied, new lighting, cabinets, etc....

I built the benchwork from 3/4" MDF. It started with 2 4X8 panels, and used 2.5" pieces for the framework. Once those were together and in place, I built the legs, then lined the underneath of 3 out of 5 sides with Closetmaid cabinets. The sides that don't have cabinets underneath will have a black curtain to still allow access underneath for wiring or storage.


The proposed layout, compliments of cabledawg:











Benchwork from beginning:



































As of this date, what it currently looks like:


----------



## jonyb

This is what I've got so far for the structures. I just ordered "The Booby Hatch to go in the proposed downtown area, can't wait for that  I've also got a bunch of clear 12V LED's that'll go in the buildings sometime in the future.


This is a Walther's Cornerstone kit. It was supposed to be "Southtown Hi-Fi", but I screwed up the decals, so it's a Crafty kind of place now.











Random hardware store, dock workers and forklift have been added:


















I've also got a Walthers Cornerstone 3-Stall engine house, and an add-on 3 stall house that have yet to be assembled. Waiting to decide whether or not a turntable will fit with everything before I dig those out.


----------



## jonyb

When I was building the benchwork, I also built a display to hang on the wall to keep all the engines and rolling stock out of the way. This was built from 3/4" MDF and 1/4" masonite for the back. Cracks and the face were smoothed out and I painted it all white. I used NS EZ-Track on each level with a bumper at each end to keep everything in line.



















And the completed version hung on the wall:


----------



## jonyb

For track, I'm using the EZ-Track. I'm almost thinking it was a mistake. The turnouts are junk, but I'm gonna still give them another chance since I've got so much money in it. I'll still be ballasting and doing scenery, so the grey roadbed's will be covered up in the end. 

For now I'm using the Bachmann Dynamis to control everything. I like this so far, it can operate all the engines and I have each one programmed and renamed so it's easy to toggle through them. The only drawback so far is the range, but I think I have that beat. I mounted the receiver up about 12" above the table, and it seems to pick up a lot better. Being mounted on the bench isn't good because when the engines and cars would get between the signal, the controller would get lost and shut off.


----------



## jonyb

I've been stockpiling scenery supplies, and will likely start on that stuff soon, once I have the track glued down and complete. First on the list is to build the remaining structures, pick up a few more, and start building roads. 

Everywhere I used a rerailer, will be a road crossing. I'll be using water putty mixed with acrylic paint, similar to what thebige61 uses on youtube in his video's.


----------



## gc53dfgc

Looks like it is all coming along so far. Are you planning on wanting to run the DCC with a computer? I personally love the ESU/Dynamis system for the controller and for its ease of use but am deciding to go with a different system eventually (NCE) because the Dynamis does not allow you to shutdown the engine because it uses a one stop instead of two which is what is required for Tsunami decoders which is what I want. ESU released a system that offers computer control which was my major region for switching so hopefully I can discover a way to get around the tsunami decoder engine shutdown sequence without going into manual knotching of the locomotive.


----------



## jonyb

I haven't looked into the computer stuff yet. I talked a little with the LHS here about the Digitrax stuff, but I think I'll hit some of the Winter shows and other shops before I make a decision. I thought the Dynamis would be budget friendly compared to others, and it is, unless you want to upgrade it, then it's as much as a nice NCE or Digitrax. I know exactly what you mean about the shutdown, I have an engine that I have to mute everytime I turn the controller on, drives me crazy!


----------



## gc53dfgc

I even went so far as to contact ESu about the problem and it seems they do not even have a clue about the shutdown sequence on one of the best sound decoders available and said to use F8 to silence it which I already knew. They would not even tell me if they could make a new software upgrade for the ESU computer capable version so I could control it. If they had done that I would be sticking with ESU no matter what but since over half my sound engines are Tsunami i have no choice but to get a NCE which I feel is the closest in ease of use and feel to the dynamis but I will definatly miss that nice wireless Dynamis controller when I do upgrade.


----------



## jonyb

How would the Digitrax compare to that NCE?


----------



## gc53dfgc

I believe they are almost exactly the same with the NCE controller being a little nicer then the Digitrax. Digitrax offers the signal system but I believe that the Digitrax signal equipment can be setup to run on the NCE system as well. It is really more of choice then it is of features or options.


----------



## NIMT

I have all digitrax and I've run it for years, I've listened to all the other brands of system users and all I here is complaints that they can't do this or they can't do that! I can't say that I've ever run into anything that I can't do with my system. 
Yes I have a lot bigger system than most, But I do believe that even the smaller systems work the same way as mine with all the same benefits.
Digitrax systems are expandable, adaptable, computer controllable and IMHO user friendly. They also have a very good warranty!

Dang...I should be a paid spokesman for them....Then maybe they would help support my train habit!:laugh:

Oh but I think NCE makes better decoders!


----------



## gc53dfgc

What makes you think NCE makes better decoders then Digitrax Sean? Is it something they offer or their size? Just curious.


----------



## NIMT

Gc,
Amperage ratings for one and 15 years of experience installing and using them for another!


----------



## gc53dfgc

So it is just easier to do installs and allows for a little more power draw for the older engines then.


----------



## jonyb

I've been working on the smaller details the last couple days in what little free time I've had. 

On the shelf, I added a Pioneer noisemaker, and a 12V power supply for the lighting. This power supply is probably 15 years old, but it's been sitting in a box in my shop the whole time.....











On the workbench, I added power and a drop for the 12V to test the lighting once it's been installed in the buildings, or anything else that may need power.











Under the bench, I added a couple speakers, and a couple more receptacles.



















I also gave the first attempt at weathering.....

Before:











After:


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

You do incredibly neat work? Are you a surgeon? Operating room cleanliness!!!

Question -- I've thought about building a display rack out of MDF much like yours, but for O gauge. How did you fasten the end of each shelf to the vertical stiles (and panels)?

Thanks,

TJ


----------



## jonyb

Thanks TJ! Just trying to make it look nice....

On the shelf, I used a pneumatic stapler to fasten everything. I think the staples are 1.25", and it's the same thing I used on the tables also. The holes were filled with Wood Putty afterwards to hide them. You can also pre-drill and countersink a couple holes, then use 1.25" wood screws if you don't have a stapler or Brad Nailer.


----------



## tjcruiser

Thanks, John.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

tjcruiser said:


> John,
> 
> You do incredibly neat work? Are you a surgeon? Operating room cleanliness!!!
> 
> Question -- I've thought about building a display rack out of MDF much like yours, but for O gauge. How did you fasten the end of each shelf to the vertical stiles (and panels)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> TJ


The Tin man Doctor has some competition now.
Your the best at laying out your dissected trains neatly.:thumbsup: 



jonyb said:


> Thanks TJ! Just trying to make it look nice....
> 
> On the shelf, I used a pneumatic stapler to fasten everything. I think the staples are 1.25", and it's the same thing I used on the tables also. The holes were filled with Wood Putty afterwards to hide them. You can also pre-drill and countersink a couple holes, then use 1.25" wood screws if you don't have a stapler or Brad Nailer.


Though Jonyb is giving you a run for the money.:thumbsup:

Nice weathering job.:thumbsup:


----------



## tjcruiser

Ed,

I'm always careful not to point my camera on the _rest_ of my basement ... the incredibly messy, chaotic side! I can only dream that it may look as nice and tidy as John's setup some day ...

TJ


----------



## jonyb

Thanks for the kind words fellas. 

There's always some kind of camera trickery going on


----------



## NIMT

Really nice set up you got going on!
Excellent job on the weathering too!
Looks like your going to give us all a run for our money to keep up with your style!:thumbsup:


----------



## Massey

I like the nice and clean look you got going on there. Have you ever thought about replacing the premade track/roadbed with flextrack and cork or foam roadbed? If you ask me it will give you better control over the elements of the layout. Either way it looks good. 

Massey


----------



## jonyb

Thanks Massey! About halfway through building up to this point I had considered dumping the EZ-Track, but I already had so much money into it I didn't want to start over. I figured I'd lose too much money on the deal. The grey roadbed will eventually be covered in dirt and ballast, so it should look pretty normal, other than the step up it will take. 

I've actually got a couple more #5's and more straights to change it up again. I'll still use the current configuration, but replace a few of the standard turnouts with #5's to accomodate the larger engines and cars that I have. I'm even considering dumping the 2 large cabinets in the corner against the wall to add a new section. It would be at least 9' long, and 2' deep. That would be a great area for a yard with a few small industrial facilities. I'd build it with Atlas or standard track though, I'd want the tracks closer together then they would be with the EZ-smack


----------



## jonyb

Picked up a few buildings for the proposed downtown area from Randy. I still need to weather the parlor and attach the balcony, but didn't have time and won't be back to the table for a few days, so I powered up the lights and snapped a couple pics.....


----------



## tjcruiser

"The Booby Hatch" ! 

:laugh: too funny!

TJ


----------



## jonyb

I've been focused on buildings lately, so there's not a lot of track work being done. I did change the track around a little, but until I get a turntable it's still all temporary. I decided to go with the 130' Walthers DCC that comes out at the end of October. Once it's in, I think I can finally make this thing permanent and start on roads and scenery.

In these pics, I built the 6-stall roundhouse, and weathered the Tattoo Parlor.


----------



## jonyb

The next projects are already here. I picked up Adams Ave Part 1, and the "Rescue Mission" from downtowndeco. Adams will be built just like DD does, but the Rescue Mission will be a little different. My business logo will be on the front, and other suggestions for the other signs. 

Since my son calls the roundhouse Dieselworks, I'm trying to find a "Vicarstown Dieselworks" sign, just like the one in the "Day of the Diesels" movie. I'll plant that on a signal bridge the crosses the tracks on the approach to the turntable, or the diesel shop area.


----------



## Massey

Wow looks really nice. Love the "club" you have there. I have never seen a naked HO figure before today. Now I finally think I have seen everything...

Massey


----------



## jonyb

Those are NOCH figures, from Burbank Hobbies. They were mentioned in another thread on this forum.... LOTS of interesting stuff on there.


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Excellent detailing work on the tattoo parlor and the roundhouse. Gonna look great on the layout!

TJ


----------



## jonyb

Thanks for all the compliments so far..... 

Here are some updates.... 

*Built a sign from scratch that's on the roof of the Booby Hatch. 
*Weathering on Luci's Tattoo Parlor is complete. Balcony is installed. Still need to black out the inside. The sexy time couple will be put inside by the window for window shoppers to gawk at.
*I built a stereo install shop named after our (Pace and I) business, Pro Installz. Glover helped out on the logo's. On the shop I added a wall lamp. - Let me mention that those types of lights are impossible to find. I drove to Marion, IL on Friday with Jake (my son) to a place called "Chucks Depot". That place has more train stuff than I've ever seen under one roof. They've been there for years and have a layout in the basement that's probably more square footage then my house times 2. Anyway, they had the wall lamps in stock, they're Walthers Cornerstone, and after 2 weeks of googling, no one on the internet had them.....
*I bought and built the "Adams Ave. Part 1" to add to the seedy looking downtown area. It has a Pawn Shop, Bar, Tattoo joint, and a liquor store. I built the billboards on the roof from scratch, then blacked them out. Weathering is complete. I still need to add lighting inside and paint the walls inside black. On the roof I added a couple chimneys and a few fake walls. The objective is to have as much detail as possible on the roof, because typically when people look at it, they see the roof first. I'll still be working on that as time goes on.

In these pics everything is just layed out. I'm waiting for Walthers to release a 130' replica DCC turntable for the engine house, once that is here and built I'll start finishing up the tracks, wiring switches, etc. That's when the roads will be layed out and built, then the dowtown area will come together. There will be at least 4-5 more buildings on that row, facing that way. I'll then need to find 10 more buildings to occupy the other side of the street...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That is some good looking stuff!  I can tell this is also some really painstaking work!


----------



## tjcruiser

Jonyb,

Your layout is defintely poised on "the wrong side of the tracks"! I love the seedy store / weathered look.

Nice work. Keep us posted,

TJ


----------



## sstlaure

Those Downtown Deco buildings came out REAL nice. Great work.


----------



## jonyb

Thanks fellas! Hopefully I can tie it all together with the roads and other buildings. I think on the next set of buildings, I'll have a liquor store or bar, a church, and a massage parlor  The flashing Jesus sign should fit quite nicely in there somewhere....


----------



## jonyb

Update: I removed all the Bachmann track and replaced it with Atlas flex track and 6 turns. Still trying to figure out where to go on the branchline, but this is what it looks like today:


----------



## jonyb

here's a video of the last engine I bought. This is a Broadway Limited Imports Blueline AC6000CW with sound and lighting. Picked it up used off of a forum that I frequent.


----------



## ComanderAce

i really wish i had all that storage space with our layout, very nice


----------



## jonyb

Been working hard lately.... I made an incline on one end, with a mountain and future pond. I used the metal screen material to form the mountain and sides. Still working on the pond for now. I'll be using Magic Water on that. Tonight I got part of it painted and grass down. I don't know what to think about the rocks. Maybe they need some color, or more detail? 

Any suggestions? I do know that I'll need to seal up the water area real good, and I'll do that with clear silicone.


----------



## jonyb

More updates....


----------



## NIMT

It's looking great!:thumbsup: I better get busy building something soon, you all are making me look lazy!


----------



## HOMODELTRAINZ2009

It looks awesome!! I can't wait to get to that stage in my layout.


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Looks great! Nice weathering on the buildings, and reastic asphalt work.

For some reason, I'm imagining a dirty trash dumpster alongside that front warehouse ... something to "fill" the space around the asphalt?

TJ


----------



## jonyb

Some updates....


The Pond


----------



## jonyb




----------



## jonyb




----------



## raleets

LOVE the pond! Great work!!
Bob


----------



## sstlaure

Looks like someone got some of those x-rated Prieser figures.....nice last pic.


----------



## NIMT

Looking great!:thumbsup:
I'm digging the hot tub!


----------



## xrunner

jonyb - outstanding work! Top notch! :thumbsup:


----------



## eljefe

There certainly are some...colorful...characters in this community!


----------



## jonyb

sstlaure said:


> Looks like someone got some of those x-rated Prieser figures.....nice last pic.


I tried to keep them concealed, so it would still be partially work safe



eljefe said:


> There certainly are some...colorful...characters in this community!


Wait until the red light district is built 

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## sstlaure

I like details like that, you don't see it right away and then BLAM.


----------



## jonyb

Added some new rides and a couple pOOp houses


----------



## NIMT

Send over the rides and the install shop!
You can keep the Port-a-Potties and the drunken bum!
I've got a whole business worth of Port-a-Potties and there is enough people that think I'm a drunken bum!


----------



## Smokinapankake

I had to do a couple of double takes on some of those pics. I didn't even know you could get figures in those, er, umm.... poses. 
Very nice work!


----------



## tjcruiser

Smokinapankake said:


> I didn't even know you could get figures in those, er, umm.... poses.
> Very nice work!


Girl being 'cuffed on the front of the police cruiser ...

:thumbsup: Classic!


----------



## lears2005

How is it coming along


----------



## jonyb

Still going, not a lot of progress since last Winter. I've got a whole bunch of the Downtown Deco buildings that I've worked on here and there. On the layout I haven't done much landscaping because I had been waiting on the DCC turntable to be available. Once they were I never made a move to get one, and now the prices are going back up on them. The loco's and passenger cars I listed tonight just don't fit with whats going on, plus my wife was notified today that she's losing her job, so I'm gonna start clearing out the stuff that I don't need. The layout isn't going anywhere, just unused parts


----------

